# K & N



## MACHINE HEAD (Dec 11, 2005)

Is the K & N Air Filter for $40.00 that much of an improvement over the stock filter? How much more horses do you get with a K & N if any at all?


----------



## MACHINE HEAD (Dec 11, 2005)

*another question*

Does the K & N Air Filter help your gas mileage as well?


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

HP and GM gains are minimal. No SOTP noticable power gains either. The car will technically breathe somewhat better however. The best thing about the K&N is that it's reusable.

A CAI will give you more gains for the buck. LPE is a GREAT CAI (I'm heavily biased as you can tell.)


----------



## jontyrees (Dec 21, 2004)

I just dropped one in last week. Can't say I've noticed anything dramatic, but I didn't really expect to. The only semi-objective measure I have is my gas mileage, and I'm not enough tanks of gas into it to tell yet. I think the engine computer needs to get used to the change for a while to make best use of it also, although I'm sure someone will pipe in on that topic.

One thing I did notice for sure was how tricky the Aussies made it to get into the airbox. Three long screws, one of them tucked under the lip of something, instead of the ususal little clip to release the top of the box to get at the filter. I was doing it in the dark, which may have contributed to all the fumbling around.


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

I don't know if you will realy notic a difference but it is useable. I put mine in at about 500 miles so I never noticed anything.


----------



## rcsfastmonte (Jan 9, 2006)

*Custom Air Kit With K7n Filter*

hey guys i own a 2005 i am working on a custom cold air kit for your GTO,this kit would have every thing needed to hook up the filter to your GTO.thus doing away with the factory restrictive box..this can all be put on and changed in less then ten minutes..every thing in the kit will simply bolt into place where the factory box was,i have mine on the car and have been road testing it for the past week.my car is all stock thus far and i can tell a notiacible sound in the car with the kit on the increase airflow to the motor gives it a unique sound with better throttle response....if any one is interested send me an email and i can send a price and pictures of the kit i have on my [email protected] i can sell this kit for alot less then you can buy one elsewheres..thanks RC


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

Put one in this fall, seems like the fuel mileage went down 1-2 mpg. Advantage is reuseability more than anything else.


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Everyone call me stupid please, but what the hell does CAI mean?


----------



## putergod (Jan 12, 2006)

MeanGoat said:


> Everyone call me stupid please, but what the hell does CAI mean?


Cold Air Intake


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

This is a CAI


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

So by "cold air" do you mean you've got an intercooler or just a revised air intake with a heat shield like a K&N Procharger?


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

MeanGoat said:


> So by "cold air" do you mean you've got an intercooler or just a revised air intake with a heat shield like a K&N Procharger?


No intercooler. Here......... http://www.lingenfelter.com/store/ln4229.html


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I think K&N's claim for just the air filter is 2 things. First you save money and the enviroment because you use the same filter over and over again. The second claim is improved air flow. The increases versus a paper filter when the K&N is clean versus a new paper filter are marginal. After 15,000 miles though, the K&N claims are that the filtercharger will flow within about 90% of freshly cleaned and the paper is at about 65% of new. At 30,000 the K&N is still at 70% of clean and the paper is at 25%. 

That would indicate the possibility of hp gains when clean, but very slight. With a few thousand miles to the replacement time for the paper filter you would notice progressively more power and better fuel economy for the K&N over paper filters.


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Is it worth the $250?


----------



## Juniorss (Nov 10, 2005)

I have a used one for sale for $170 plus shipping for 05 GTO's. I want to try out the volant but I have to sell the K&N first. I think it works great. :cheers


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks I appreciate it, but I may wait till the summertime to buy one.

Have had a chilly week here in the low 50's (it's FL, I know) and there is a noticeable power difference just from the colder ambient air.

Thinking responsibly, I think I need to address my traction issues to get the power I DO have to the ground more effectively before I go out and start adding more.


----------



## pageme136 (Jan 9, 2006)

Juniorss said:


> I have a used one for sale for $170 plus shipping for 05 GTO's. I want to try out the volant but I have to sell the K&N first. I think it works great. :cheers


I will buy it from you for 100


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Lets not confuse CAI with just the filter replacement. The filter replacement is just that and it runs for $40-$60. The CAI is a replacement of the stock air box and filter set-up.


----------



## Juniorss (Nov 10, 2005)

pageme136 said:


> I will buy it from you for 100


Its worth more then $100.


----------



## pageme136 (Jan 9, 2006)

then how low will you go on it


----------



## MACHINE HEAD (Dec 11, 2005)

Do you have to disconnect the battery before you install just the air filter and not the CAI?


----------



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

the K&N $40 dollar drop in replacement filter for the stock paper filter gave me better fuel mileage over a 200 mile stretch. increased by 1.2 mpg over my usual highway everage.

 got rid of it for the new Volant CAI though. lol


----------



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

MACHINE HEAD said:


> Do you have to disconnect the battery before you install just the air filter and not the CAI?



You do not have to disconnect the battery to install the air filter.


----------

